# My first Spaniard



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

4 am start from Burleigh out to the gravel patch to try for another Malin with Steven [couta] and Andrew [fishmatics] 
Andrew was showing off his new yak from S.A,its very fast,has plenty of room for gear below deck and is one good looking fishing yak,It's a pity l ran out of room on the camera to get a pic of it,the pic of the Bluey had to come first.
lt was very quiet out there my fish was the only one caught for the day and l got him in the first 5 min with a slimmie mac hooked up to a troll rig.
I have a few pics of Michael with a nice Spaniard caught at Palm beach a few days ago, Dennis and Trevor both landed one each as well.
The spotted mackerel have been running hot and cold lately, but the Doggie mack seem to have taken there place Peter baged 2 doggie and one spottie this morning.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the spaniard Stu...no doubt the first of many for ya. Bloody ripping fish all around


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top fish Stu, hopefully many more for you this season. :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the PB Stu. Good fishing all round


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice Macs 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great result Stu, we should T-up a RDV to celebrate the fish with a coldie mate; does this mean we can expect to see you on the QFM front cover like Billybob soon :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey stu great catch mate,

also well done to Michael

I think i better stay away from the reefs as everytime i go out the fishing goes quiet.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Lovely fish Stu, most impressive


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice fish there fellas - Spaniards are high on the list of my wanted to catch list.

RE: trolling livies - are you bridle rigging them or just pinning through the nose? Also what size and pattern hook are you using and what size trace? (if you don't mind me asking :lol: )


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good stuff....I'm still living in hope.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ7eL/QAAA5XgAASYAcQgBgAP2XfoCAAahqnpoQ2poeoHlDQRTYhqPSaNAGnlCE4LJn6bhe6nmVPmOHqKc3WKkIlgHBmAlRLRHsw7+E31Ma0gQCCPes4wkD2VfRRpmSCASPaDrGZtTf8XckU4UJCe3i/0A==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Ah, Just wonderful.

Perhaps one day, I will be in the right place, with the right bait.......probably that will be the day, that I get the enormous hookup, and Murphey will have put a big blob of crit inside my reel, and it will fall apart or jam totally...

Well done........ I wanna Spaniard so bad!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Stu - great fish! You must be building an impressive list of catches by now. By the way, what is that "no name brand" kayak that Michael is paddling?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I now know why we dont get Spaniards down here in Sydney. It's got nothing to do with water temps or currents or sh*t like that. It's you bloody Queenslanders :x ya cut em off at the pass before they can get out of the bloody joint.

:evil: Ahh Queensland beautiful one day BBQing Spaniard fillets the next

Well done Stu and Michael great fish.

 fishing Russ


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Richo-
l got dumped in the surf yesterday and damaged my left shoulder, but there's nothing wrong with my drinking arm so that coldie sounds good.
Redro-
l don't no what brand of yak that Michael uses, he's gone up north working for 6 weeks, some of the other members might be able to pick what type it is
Fishingman [ben]
Good to see you out on the water at Palmy yesterday,top day with no wind,just a shame the fishing was no good.
keep at it and it wont be long before you catch a few big ones   
Russ-
Someone forgot to close the gate the other night and they all got out, it's been wofull the last few days a Palmy,they must have moved over the border, they are getting a few around Haysting point area.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Scottybeef-
Salticrak-
l have a few pic of the type of rigs we are using for trolling dead baits,
4 and 5 are for pilchards,slimies, gar and small baits which work well on the mackerel.
you can use strip sheet lead instead of the barrel groved sinkers and wrap it around the gang hook.you only need enough lead to make the bait swim straight and not spin, the speed you are paddling makes a difference to the way it moves in the water as well.
There are some very good trolling rigs which you can buy from the bait and tackle shops.
Davo's Bait and Tackle has the Spaniard special and other good rigs [pics 1 and 2]
Aussie Jigs make a good one as well [ pic 4 is a modify gig ]


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

This is the rig l landed the Spaniard on
Steven hooked a marlin on the same type of rig
Hope this can be of some help in catching a big fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY5WCMQAABRfgAASQKcAEICAGIA/7d8gIACKEU/Sap+mVPU09Q9TTE0PaUGqfokHqaaAGQAAkO7cUfnbGn4XYQsk3BXHAVpn5SwQ3r3kU1+SIICjwd/FSez7rtWxZzgOSL6MsHwtBLEXAEGlFlEo8ODIUcqKdUTGFk7UPON5pHVycj5ZFoMsU7TFWt/F3JFOFCQjlYIxAA==


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot for doing up those demos Stu - exactly what I was after. Hopefully I can convert that info into some nice big macks during the year!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Great tips Stu,

I will be making a few of these rigs up 2 now.
hopefully i can get a fish next time. if not il be fishing the bait reef for yakkas hehe. I couldnt believe how clear the water was on it, I could see the bottom and there were fish everywhere. Nothing real big but Duran did get a doggie and i saw at least one other caught there


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Well Done Stu nice fish!


----------

